

Show HN: Realtime collaborative heatmap hack for you to click - ericz
http://bench.nowjs.org:9000/

======
pa7
Interesting demo, I did a similar one but with mouse movement:
<http://www.patrick-wied.at/projects/multiuser-heatmap/> but I think my server
wont handle lots of users since I'm using an early version of Ajax Push
Engine. nowjs seems to perform really good.

Btw: nice solution for the "too much data" for heatmap.js (at the initial
heatmap rendering) issue :)

------
ericz
Quick notes:

When there is a lot of realtime clicking it'll get laggy because the heatmap
redraws with new data. Sorry about that!

If the page in the Iframe has some kind of redirect, it'll redirect the entire
page so just wait 60 seconds for the page to change.

Other than that, have fun!

------
shaggyfrog
I couldn't figure out what the link was at first, because in Safari,
absolutely nothing happens. I had to bring up the page in Chrome to see what
it was supposed to be doing (heat marks).

------
kjrose
It's interesting, but the heat I guess goes away over time? Can't type
messages to others or anything?

